# Ride Contrabands vs Ride Revolt



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Contraband is a park binding. Get the Revolt.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

Revolt or maybe go with the SPI. SPI has the stiffer R2 chassis and highback.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't get the Revolt! Baseplate is tiny, lots of flex. Heelcup would not stay tight, even with Loctite. Wedgie footbed design is retarted, lots of movement, plastic shattered at the mounting. Ride totally missed the mark. Used the revolts maybe 10 days. Upgraded to the Delta. Baseplate and heelcup are fixed, and the wedgie is designed much better.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

I was about to order Revolts last night. I'm glad I waited till morning to see what you guys would say. You don't think the SPis would be too stiff paired along with a DH2.4 on an intermediate rider? I'm extremely confused on what to get as a binding. So far just about every person who has responded has said a different binding. If you guys could do me a favor and suggest one or two bindings only and PLEASE explain why. Like "more flex" or "responsive" or any reason you think it would make a good binding would really be awesome. I'm buying bindings and I'm not really sure why I would have grabbed any particular model other then someone said to get it lol. So please more then things like Rome 390 Boss is the best. If you like them tell me why they are the best. I'm really just searching for information so I can know more about bindings and what to look for.

P.S. So far all of these bindings have been suggested to me and I really don't know why one would be better then the other
Ride SPI
Ride Double Agent
Ride EX 
Ride Contraband
Ride Nitrane
Ride Deltas
Ride Alphas 
Ride Revolt
Ride Optimo
Rossignol Viper
Rome 390
Rome 390 Boss
Rome Targa
Union Force
K2 Auto Ever
Flux SF45
Burton Cartel 
Burton Prophecy
Burton Customs
K2 Formulas
Flow NXT-FSE
Flow NXT-ATSE


As you can see the 22 bindings suggested to me are a bit overwhelming Lol
Anyway I hope someone out there can help me out


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

mojo maestro said:


> Don't get the Revolt! Baseplate is tiny, lots of flex. Heelcup would not stay tight, even with Loctite. Wedgie footbed design is retarted, lots of movement, plastic shattered at the mounting. Ride totally missed the mark. Used the revolts maybe 10 days. Upgraded to the Delta. Baseplate and heelcup are fixed, and the wedgie is designed much better.


I just had a pair of these come back to my shop today. 

Him and you are the only ones I have heard have problems with those exact things...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

CrossStealth said:


> Ride SPI
> Ride Deltas
> Ride Revolt
> Rome 390 Boss
> ...


There ya go.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

I really dont want to seem rude as I am new here and Im a very nice person but why does no one read what I post. I said WHY do you like the binding you like. I hate to buy something I know little about. If someone is like why did you buy that binding and my only answer is. I chose it over the other 21 bindings suggested because someone said they liked it and its the best. If I offend anyone or seem disrespectful it is not intended.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NXT-AT's cause they provide all the response you'll need and they are the most comfortable.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks you for the fast reply Im gonna look more into these. Anyone have any thoughts on any binding and Why you like them? Oh also I know someone who had Flow bindingd and the back broke while riding and he broke his collar bone. Ive heard a lot about them breaking. Should I stay away from Flows?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

CrossStealth said:


> Thanks you for the fast reply Im gonna look more into these. Anyone have any thoughts on any binding and Why you like them? Oh also I know someone who had Flow bindingd and the back broke while riding and he broke his collar bone. Ive heard a lot about them breaking. Should I stay away from Flows?


How old is this information? I have two sets of Flow bindings (Fives and NXT-AT) and I've never had anything break on either set. Really, _any_ brand of binding can break. It becomes an issue if there's a systemic problem with a specific design, like there was with the Ride Nitranes a couple of years back. Ride stepped up and replaced all the bad straps, and now Nitranes are ok and Ride's reputation is better for it.

I seem to remember someone saying Flux had poor support for their bindings, but I wouldn't swear to it. Flow AFAIK is fine, and there are no systemic issues with any specific models. I was just watching the snowboard jump competitions in Spain on TV the other day and I noticed two of the competitors were using Flows (pretty sure -- quick-entry bindings anyway).


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

CrossStealth said:


> I was about to order Revolts last night. I'm glad I waited till morning to see what you guys would say. You don't think the SPis would be too stiff paired along with a DH2.4 on an intermediate rider?


That's the exact combo I use.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i know a guy who knows a guy who knew a girl who broke her dick using ride bindings

buy burton


----------

